
Plant ten trees if you want to graduate, Philippines passes new law - makeimpact
https://gimtae.com/plant-ten-trees-if-you-want-to-graduate-philippines-passes-new-law/
======
deanalevitt
> This could result in 175 million trees being planted in one year. If
> executed properly the Philippines will get 525 billion trees planted in a
> single generation.

This sounds a bit... well, odd. There are 390 billion trees in the Amazon, as
a point of reference. As much as I love the idea of greening our world, how is
this even feasible?

~~~
ChrisGranger
Yeah, that math is definitely wonky. I don't think the Philippines even has
the physical space for 525 billion trees, and I think there was a decimal
place missing.

175 million x 25 (years) is 4.375 billion, so 5.25 billion seems close. The
article also mentions 10% of the trees being 525 million, so that fits 5.25
billion too.

~~~
deanalevitt
Yeah, you're right about the decimal point.

